# I just gave MOLLY a bath...



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

...and even *SHE* got wet! ound:

Although she's gotten less trepidatious with each bath, I'm still so upset at the trauma that "groomer" caused her. 

Molly is a sweet soul, but she must still have "butt-and-back-legs" memories...that puppy twists and turns and (almost!) gets out of that sink...BUT the FRONT part of her looks GREAT!

Coat Handler is working well.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I have a friend whose dog had a terrible experience with a groomer. This poor baby would be so frightened of the bath her toes would be spread open trying to stop having to get in the sink. My friend tried everything then decided to get in the bath tub with her. Bath time was fun time. She did not use anything harsh. No tears shampoo was a must, no major grooming after the bath. It took her 4 or 5 baths before her Maltese started to get the picture that everything was going to be fine. She said the only bad thing to come out of this was now her baby would sometimes jump in the Jacuzzi with her.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Pictures of your beautiful girl please! Sandi, I love the idea of the dogs getting into the bathtub with the owner - what a great strategy. I know MeMe adores watching my girls in their bath. She puts her paws up on the tub and wants to know what in the world they like so much about that water.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

That really is a good idea!

Molly trusts me in every way, and despite her fear of the bath, she still tries to obey and cooperate.

She DID jump into the bubble bath with me the other night, ound: and except for the bubbles covering her nose and head, it was HER idea to join me!

Might give that a try! (Thank God Havs don't SHED!) :jaw:


----------

